# Recycled blue jean rug



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I just delivered this 31" x 32" recycled blue jean rug to my daughter, who had requested it for her foyer, as a replacement to the one I made in 2020 on my RHL. That one was falling apart because I used just cotton yarn for the warp, not knowing about "carpet warp," and alas it fell apart after a couple year's hard use. This one, in plain weave, I did with linen carpet warp and on my floor loom (Shacht Standard) and fairly good quality used blue jeans that I cut into approx 1.5" strips and pieced as I wove. I can't get a tight enough beat for rugs with my loom, so I tighten picks as I go with a heavy duty plastic comb left from some blow dryer purchase years ago, and it works better than the tapestry comb I spent too much money on (that is too fat to get between the picks). The linen carpet warp was slightly fussier to manage than cotton or wool, but I really like how it makes the piece heavier and really lie flat. I used every dent in the 8 dent reed, which was probably overkill, but I did not want this one to fall apart!

This is the first rug I am really proud of weaving. That being said, it wasn't until I finished three rugs on this warp that I realized I had four heddles thread backwards. Sheesh. 

Photos include 1. just off the loom before cutting from other pieces on the same warp; 2. the back of it with my label; 3. in situ; and 4. during hemming with my machine (I love using those little clips!). 

I am generally opting to hem my rugs with the machine rather than fringe them because I find fringes irritating, and for rugs I think they stay better looking longer when hemmed. To make the hem, I use cotton rug warp, do 6 picks on the outside edge (shown in red below), then two picks in the same shed to make a fold line (thank you, Tom Kniseley), the 12 picks. Zig zag stitch the end and fold under twice and machine stitch-- I do both a straight stitch to secure, then a zig zag to keep the very edge of the hem flat against the rug. I can show through the other side, but is minimal especially if in the same color as the rag material. 

I'll post one of the other rugs as soon as I hem it.


----------



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

Fantastic, I love it. even more than the one you posted some years ago - I'm inspired.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I just love it...You did wonderful work!


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

That does look great, and those are excellent suggestions for hemming as opposed to leaving fringe. I made a similar rug a few years ago using jeans a friend donated. I only have rigid heddle looms, and you're right about not being able to beat tightly enough, so I ended up using a dessert fork.


----------



## mboemi (Mar 10, 2019)

Very attractive rug! Love the effect with the wider bands of blue. Reminds me of the ocean.
I enjoyed reading your process of making it too. I know nothing about weaving but it was very interesting to read for the parts I understood!! Thanks, 😃


----------



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

Jacktana said:


> That does look great, and those are excellent suggestions for hemming as opposed to leaving fringe. I made a similar rug a few years ago using jeans a friend donated. I only have rigid heddle looms, and you're right about not being able to beat tightly enough, so I ended up using a dessert fork.


Following your idea, whilst doing some rug weaving recently I successfully used a desert fork - thanks for the idea. However, whilst attending a local coffee morning recently (one of three I attended in one morning), I picked up on a white elephant stall, a most interesting hair comb which I am confident will be a great success - will post again when I have had chance to use it.


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

hilarymercer51 said:


> Following your idea, whilst doing some rug weaving recently I successfully used a desert fork - thanks for the idea. However, whilst attending a local coffee morning recently (one of three I attended in one morning), I picked up on a white elephant stall, a most interesting hair comb which I am confident will be a great success - will post again when I have had chance to use it.


I'm looking forward to hearing how it goes - also, would you post a picture? I tried a plastic pick-style comb and managed to snap almost every prong off.


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

It looks just fabulous.


----------

